# Auto Finesse vs Lamborghini Gallardo SE



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

.
.
Last week saw most of our time detailing this 3 year old Lamborghini Gallardo SE, the car had been to the Ring the weekend before, its by no means a garage queen or weekend toy and has seen a few "hand car washes" in its time, so needed a little TLC:

On arrival:




























Pre wash inspection of paint work condition:




























First job for us is the cleaning, so wheels, door jambs, arches, and washing.

The wheels where cleaned front & back with AS smart wheels, using a EZ detail brush, a SV wheel brush and a megs MF mit:























































Door Shuts etc, pre treated with AS G101 then agitated with a SO detail brush:














































The wheel arches where pre treated with a Citrus degreaser then scrubbed with a arch brush:










Now we moved on to the wash stage, starting by pre spraying the lower sections with CG citrus wash then foaming the car with a mix of Snow foam and AG PM3, whilst the foam was doing its thing we cleaned all vents grills and gaps with SV detail brushes, rinsed then washed TBM using a LM mit and Dodo juice BTM wash:


















































































Once the car was rinsed down Reglaze detail spray was applied and then the paint work was clayed with Yellow poly clay, re washed, rinsed and dried:























































The engine needed a little cleaning up, so with AS G101 and a SV wheel brush it wash cleaned up, dried off with a MF towel & dressed with 303 protectant:





































The interior was the next job on the list starting off with a good vacuuming out, carpets cleaned via extraction machine, roof lining cleaned with a MF cloth pre sprayed with AS brisc, then the miles of leather where cleaned with LM leather cleaner and agitated with a soft brush:































































































































And conditioned with Glipton:





































A few tricky areas to clean up:




























Mats where cleaned up with AS brick a good scrub and a going over with the extraction machine:










It was now time to start work on the paint and correcting the defects, not the easiest colour (the gun metal gray) to catch the swirls on but i got a few good pics:














































Some paint readings where taken and found a few areas that we needed to be careful around and one that we could not touch, other than that pretty consistent readings, altho we did find 2 areas with small smart repairs:










Blow in:




























Smart rep with a smudge mark :










Taped off any areas that we dont want polish on:










And started to test a few polish and pad combos, this paint was rock hard but a LC light cut pad and Menz 3.02 IP polish got a good level of correction with 2 hits:










1 hit:










2 hits:



















Then a test on the Black coloured areas, this was a little softer than the grey and was very easy to mark and/or swirl but very tough to correct :tumbleweed:



















After seeing how hard it was to get the black parts corrected and looking good, i wanted to get those done first as i could tell it would take some time:






















































































































Mike started work on the front bumper and wings:










Once i had finished the roof etc i set to work on the bonnet, this need a Megs cutting pad and menz 3.02 IP :























































A video of polishing work:



Then we worked on the doors with the LC light cut pads and IP:



















A video of mike correcting the NS door:







































The paint work was then fully refined with menz FF 106 and a blue 3M pad:










Then pre cleansed and waxed, using Z HDC and a sample of Z royale some one  sent me :thumb: (ta mate) i have been saving it for this job:





































Exhausts polished with Autosol and WW:



















So 3 days and 47 hours work latter we have this :































































































































Firstly sorry the final pics are not great but it was 7.30 on Friday night so it was dark cloudy and we where shattered, hopefully the client will be sending me some pics when he takes a few :thumb: so i shall add them as and when.

As always thanks for taking a look at our work and all comments & questions are welcome

_James B_


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

nice one james and welcome to the lambo club:thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Superb work, I can see why it took so long to do too, awesome :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Fantastic attention to detail, superb work :thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Absolutely superb work:thumb:

And theres just as much attention to detail in the write up as the job itself. The videos are a nice touch.

I take it thats the 'borrowed' Cp youre using. Have you taken the head cover off or is that how it came?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome work chaps. :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

stunning! looks great!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Absolutely superb work:thumb:
> 
> And theres just as much attention to detail in the write up as the job itself. The videos are a nice touch.
> 
> I take it thats the 'borrowed' Cp youre using. Have you taken the head cover off or is that how it came?


Yes Dom has lent me it till next week end :thumb: i had order one online then they rang and said they never had the one i wanted  but im going to get one this week for a Body shop suppliers that have them :thumb:

It took a bit of getting used to bet its just so light and i seem to work faster with it,:buffer::buffer::buffer:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice James those engine vents are a bugger to do.:thumb:


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Fantastic work.

Your attention to detail is always very impressive.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

james b said:


> Yes Dom has lent me it till next week end :thumb: i had order one online then they rang and said they never had the one i wanted  but im going to get one this week for a Body shop suppliers that have them :thumb:
> 
> It took a bit of getting used to bet its just so light and i seem to work faster with it,:buffer::buffer::buffer:


I dont think people realise how light they are at 2.2kg until they actually try them for themselves. The thing i like most about them is the perfect feel of balance coupled with the weight. I find you can operate them one handed as easy as two when doing a flat panel albeit without the pressure. It also seems to speed up my worktime as well as it knocks some of the fatigue out of long polishing jobs.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Top work as usual mate, looks great in Gunmetal, nice couple of video clips as well :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

very nice guys


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

One of the best write ups I have seen. Thanks for sharing. I trust the client was also suitably impressed?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

nice job, love the car


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

cracking work James, really enjoyed the picture log and write up

Would be my choice of colour for one of those!


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

fantastic write up on a stunning car! great work done there. lovely car


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Superb job. Stellar guys! 

I L O V E the Gallardo - stunning car. Orange or the gun metal grey like here.... a hard choice!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great detail and absolutely love that colour! Best colour for a car!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fantastic effort guys!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Superb job guys :thumb:


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Great work, really enjoyed the read, pics and videos - awesome finish. Love the collection of brushes used.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Superb detail ther James 

Interested to see how you get on with the CP, I'll talk to you about it on Sat.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice job J he's over the moon :thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Excellent work.


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

Great write up and great car how did you like the royale compared to your vintage


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

ToLearn said:


> Great write up and great car how did you like the royale compared to your vintage


Its good i dont know if its 7ks worth of good, but thats maybe due to the fact i dont have 7k to lay out on a pot of wax having said that i see why the Z detailers go for it, it dose leave a really good finish and is not as hard to use as i thought it would be, it dose need a buffing over after tho, and if you have the "proper" pot it has the WoW factor :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Very impressive work James and great write-up as well :thumb:

Videos like these arew great for us rotary newbies as it just gives me some useful benchmarks on speed of moving the machine etc that are hards to get otherwise 



ads2k said:


> Superb detail ther James
> 
> Interested to see how you get on with the CP, I'll talk to you about it on Sat.


I'll bring the Milwaukee as well, which is an identical, but slightly cheaper machine - welcome to have a play if you like


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

great work mate.My dream car.love that colour too


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Fantastic :argie::argie: - one of the best write ups I've read on here for ages. Thanks for taking the time to post it up guys :thumb:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the pics - Great Job :thumb:


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

deadly colour combination for that car, looks really well, fantastic work too, attention to detail is superb


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very impressive stunning motor!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

awesome work, my dream car too, i got overtook by one on the M6 the other day, bright yellow and still looks stunning


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

top job james!!! sooooo miss working on those :-(


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

What color of this lambo ;O ?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Amazing


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Excellent work, I love that colour


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Gorgeous mate! :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

A very long detail for sure, but cracking attention to detail throughout - liking the finish in the afters and the attention to detail at the wash stage


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> A very long detail for sure, but cracking attention to detail throughout - liking the finish in the afters and the attention to detail at the wash stage


Thanks Dave :thumb: Perfection takes time dont you know


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

what color of this lambo ?:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------

